# Canon updates their product supply status



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 14, 2022)

Canon continues to deal with supply chain struggles, but there is some good news. It appears this official list from Canon Inc. is getting a little bit smaller, which likely bodes well for new products in 2023. For now, all of the new gear such as the Canon EOS R6 Mark II, Canon RF 135mm

See full article...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 14, 2022)

It is interesting that the R5 C is back to the original US price even though Canon can\'t keep up with demand


----------



## TracyBurchPhotos (Nov 14, 2022)

I have a feeling these supply issues will always be a thing sadly. We won't be able to get the products we need. This is the one thing stopping me from upgrading my current camera.
-Tracy Burch
Jackson Hole wedding photographer


----------



## entoman (Nov 14, 2022)

TracyBurchPhotos said:


> I have a feeling these supply issues will always be a thing sadly. We won't be able to get the products we need. This is the one thing stopping me from upgrading my current camera.
> -Tracy Burch
> Jackson Hole wedding photographer


What a pessimistic outlook.


----------



## Bonich (Nov 15, 2022)

entoman said:


> What a pessimistic outlook.


The pessimistic outlook would be the demand being lower than the supply ....


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 15, 2022)

Wait, how could the demand for the R6II be higher than expected? The internet was pretty clear that it was just a petty, dissapointing, worthless, dead-on-arrival money-grab by Canon that was not worth a second look. 

Could...no....Could....could the internet be wrong?


----------



## JohnC (Nov 15, 2022)

TracyBurchPhotos said:


> I have a feeling these supply issues will always be a thing sadly. We won't be able to get the products we need. This is the one thing stopping me from upgrading my current camera.
> -Tracy Burch
> Jackson Hole wedding photographer


Nope, In our infinite wisdom we are going to correct it by reducing demand vs removing supply constraints.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 16, 2022)

Whats surprising is this list excludes LP-E6NH and LP-EL batteries which seem to be rarely in stock anymore. Its been quite sometime since rest of world has opened up but still shortages continue.


----------



## ShowMeTheEagles (Nov 16, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> Wait, how could the demand for the R6II be higher than expected? The internet was pretty clear that it was just a petty, dissapointing, worthless, dead-on-arrival money-grab by Canon that was not worth a second look.
> 
> Could...no....Could....could the internet be wrong?



Nah. Internet just has a habit of knocking down new products with the left hand to appear edgy, all while the right hand is pressing the "place order" button. Then once said product arrives left hand pronounces its the best product ever. The only time left hand continues to grumble is if it can't afford said product or right hand just bought the predecessor less than 6 months ago.


----------



## Czardoom (Nov 16, 2022)

TracyBurchPhotos said:


> I have a feeling these supply issues will always be a thing sadly. We won't be able to get the products we need. This is the one thing stopping me from upgrading my current camera.
> -Tracy Burch
> Jackson Hole wedding photographer


You say, "We won't be able to get the products we need." 
Seriously? You will get what you need. You just have to wait longer.


----------



## fresh_melbourne (Nov 17, 2022)

These supply chain issues drive me crazy. I have a lens hood from Canon on order for 5 months now (lucky nothing really important). It's sad that the world changed - we all got used to everything available instantly.

Andreas - freshphotography.com.au


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 17, 2022)

fresh_melbourne said:


> These supply chain issues drive me crazy. I have a lens hood from Canon on order for 5 months now (lucky nothing really important). It's sad that the world changed - we all got used to everything available instantly.
> 
> Andreas - freshphotography.com.au


I still have the hood for the 15-30 on order, JJC came to the rescue by beating Canon to market 
I should cancel the order, I had forgotten about it during the vacation where I needed the hood.
Give JJC a try for hoods, I have been quite happy with the ones I have.


----------

